# Steam kein login möglich....trotz Inet Verbindung



## Canny (8. Dezember 2012)

*Steam kein login möglich....trotz Inet Verbindung*

Hallo,

ich befinde mich derzeit auf Malta und bin mit einer WIFI-Verbindung mit dem Internet verbunden.
das Problem was ich jetzt aber trotzdem habe ist, dass ich keinerlei Verbindung zu steam herstellen kann.
Es kommt nicht einmal die Meldung " in Offline-Modus" anmelden. Die einzige Meldung die ich erhalte ist, wenn ich Steam starte:
"Steam,exe(main Exception):To run Steam you must first connect to the internet"

ich bin aber mit dem Internet verbunden.... surfe ja auch die ganze zeit....
hab steam auch schonmal neu installiert. bringt aber nix.

weiß einer von euch Rat?

achso.... ganz normal bei store.steampowered.de usw. also über den browser kann ich mich problemlos anmelden


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2012)

Also hier läuft Steam problemlos - es ist also kein generelles Problem.

Meine erste Ide wäre, daß Steam eine bestimmte Portfreigabe braucht, die bei deinem momentanen Internetzugang gesperrt ist.

Siehe hier:
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8571-GLVN-8711


----------



## Canny (8. Dezember 2012)

ok und wie mache ich das ganze nun ?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du denn Zugriff auf den Router?

Falls Du eine Firewall nutzt: schalte die mal ab.

Und konntest Du vorher am gleichen Ort Steam nutzen? Oder an anderen Orten?


----------



## Canny (8. Dezember 2012)

ne hab keinen zugriff.
bisher hat steam nur in deutschland funktioniert. hier bisher noch nicht. aber ich dachte steam geht weltweit...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Also, wegen des Landes würde da eher eine andere Meldung kommen, so was wie "in ihrem Land nicht verfügbar" oder "sie nutzen Steam an einem anderen Ort... ", woraufhin Du per email-Code bestätigen musst, dass Du berechtigt bist.


Bist du in einem Hotel oder so? dann ist deren Firewall halt evlt. einfach zu "streng", da musst Du mal bei den Verantwortlichen fragen.


----------



## Canny (9. Dezember 2012)

ja ich denke mal an der firewall wird es liegen. ich bin in einer art "studentenwohnheim" 

ich danke euch für die hilfe...ist ja nicht mehr lang bis es wieder nach germany geht .


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2012)

Dann frag mal den dortigen Verwalter, da gibt es ja bestimmt einen.


----------

